# My New DCC Garden RailRoad



## mcleantmw (Dec 28, 2018)

Last summer I finally hired a landscape/masonry contractor to build the foundation for a new garden railway in my backyard. I then installed the 400 feet of track myself over a couple months before the winter hit. This Spring I will install a couple more sidings for the large rail yard and several more buildings. Check out my YouTube Videos Channel which shows various LGB locomotives operating on the layout which has 18 LGB 1600 series switches controlled by Massoth 1-Channel Switch Decoders. I also installed a Wye Track controlled by a Massoth DCC Reverse Loop Module that allows a locomotive's direction to be turned around on the layout.....a technique used by real railroads in the old days.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS37sgkGqbK6b7OH3zjWqSA/featured?disable_polymer=1

Tom White
LGB Railfan
https://www.olddominionrailways.com/


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Very nice. Love the wye...very useful and cheaper than a turntable. Nice sounds.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice indeed, love the sound of those diesels.

Magic


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

A fine railroad. Your Y works great. Enjoy.


----------

